
Writing a thesis in a Nazi concentration camp - rhezab
https://www.dropbox.com/s/odhke8lblkxnl1n/Roothaan.pdf?dl=0
======
rhezab
My Life as a Physicist, by Clemens Roothaan. Incredible story about doing
physics in a Nazi concentration camp, surviving said concentration camp, and
his career at Chicago. A lot is left unsaid in terms of how he dealt with his
experiences, but his experiences are incredible in and of themselves.

